# Lionel KW transformer power cord



## CharlieNH (Nov 28, 2013)

I need to put a new power cord on my old KW transformer. Even with the case off, very hard to get access to the points where the old one is soldered on. Any advice on this repair would be much appreciated. I was thinking of using wire nuts to attached to a short segment of the old wires, but completely replacing them would be much more desirable. Thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, if the old wire is pliable, I solder the new cord onto the stubs, because for the KW it is a major PITA to get to the actual end of the cord. I don't recommend wire nuts, I use solder and heatshrink to connect the cord.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CharlieNH said:


> I need to put a new power cord on my old KW transformer. Even with the case off, very hard to get access to the points where the old one is soldered on. Any advice on this repair would be much appreciated. I was thinking of using wire nuts to attached to a short segment of the old wires, but completely replacing them would be much more desirable. Thanks!


I never did it,
would this help you any?

KW service manual.
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=657


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

When I did mine I just jammed the soldering iron in the bottom of the KW until it sat on the connection, then heated the solder until I could remove the old cord. Then I used a pair of needle nose to guide the ends of the cord into the holes. I think I had to keep the iron on the holes to keep them open. then extended a long reach of soldering wire and soldered them back in. I have the smaller soldering iron, not the gun style. Wasn't as hard as I expected it to be.
Randy


----------



## CharlieNH (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you, everyone, for that useful information and suggested approaches. I'm now ready to go back to work on it and help my grandkids get ready for the season. Nice to see these trains get used a few times each generation.


----------

